# Ski insurance



## dariuscork (15 Jan 2010)

Going skiing for the first time soon anyone know who does good insurance,I do not have private vhi etc,so must cover all medical bills!!!!


----------



## Ravima (15 Jan 2010)

take out travel insurance that does not exclude ski


----------



## tiger (15 Jan 2010)

Ravima said:


> take out travel insurance that does not exclude ski


Usually it's the other way round, i.e. you need to make sure winter sports are specifically included.
Most sites/companies offer this.


----------



## Pink (15 Jan 2010)

Get VHI multi trip, it covers you for a year for regular trips, starts at €49
But you will need to add on winter sports. I think I just rang them and added on winter sports as a once off. 
A friend of mine claimed through them for an accident while skiing, they were very good to deal with.
Also heard good things about 123.ie travel ins


----------



## Johnweber (16 Jan 2010)

Pink said:


> Get VHI multi trip, it covers you for a year for regular trips, starts at €49
> But you will need to add on winter sports. I think I just rang them and added on winter sports as a once off.
> A friend of mine claimed through them for an accident while skiing, they were very good to deal with.
> Also heard good things about 123.ie travel ins


 
You can only get VHI Multitrip if you are a member of VHI. 
If you leave VHI, they will cancel your MultiTrip policy and give no refund. None of the other insurers make this a stipulation as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Nermal (16 Jan 2010)

Try insurancebookers.ie, they beat 123.ie's prices for me, same coverage.


----------



## Mommah (16 Jan 2010)

Carte Neige


----------

